# This Weeks ebay Scrap Pick! 21-01-2008



## ozcopper (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought I might start putting a up link to the best scrap deal for sale from ebay Australia. The link will to be items that ship worldwide, so anyone with an ebay account can bid. 

So here is the link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-10061-5969-5/1?AID=10281274&PID=2669689&mpre=http%3A//cgi.ebay.com.au/22-Grams-Of-9ct-Gold-Scrap-Wear-Repair-Jewellery_W0QQitemZ330206072936QQihZ014QQcategoryZ57134QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lot Inludes:



* boyfriend/girlfriend break pendant - wearable

* Natural Large Citrine ring, surrounded by 20 Natural Diamonds, citrine chipped but is hardly noticable. Lovely scroll work on the sides and like new!

* Natural Diamond & Amethyst White Gold ring, 4 Diamonds and 4 Amethyst's, 1 missing on the side but cant notice when another finger is up against it.

* Ruby & c.z 2 Tone Full eternity ring, 10 Ruby's & 10 c.z's, has stones going the whole way around, snapped, needs to be soldered. I was quoted $30 to resolder but dont wear it enough to pay $30 just to get it fixed.

* Natural Diamond & Amethyst Ring, 5 large Amethyst's, 12 Diamonds, snapped and cracked. Needs to be soldered.

* Sapphire & c.z Wishbone ring, Snapped at setting and c.z missing. This is an English ring with full hallmarks to prove it.

* Love heart charm- dent

* A pair of ball stud earrings, 1 dented

* An odd pair of hoop earrings

* A single Chandelier Earring

* Fine curb chain, knotted

* Flat chain with love heart prints, needs soldering

* Flat chain, needs soldering

At the time of this post, 1 Australian dollar is worth U.S 87 cents.

None of the items listed belong to me.


----------

